# Excessive dreaming during sleep; exhaustion during the daytime



## lithium (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi all,

Does anyone else suffer from this problem. I have an overactive and anxious brain. I suffer from anxiety and depression too due to some unavoidable life stressors. When I go to sleep I dream a lot. The dreams are unpleasant and borderline nightmares to complete nightmares. Due to dreaming all night I do not get adequate rest and suffer from serious exhaustion during daytime. In fact I am more exhausted when I wake up and this is due to because the brain is very active when we dream.

The meds which are supposed to help with depression, the antidepressants exacerbate this problem. The end result is that I have to discontinue the medication. This has happened with every antidepressant I have tried so far: sertraline, amitriptyline, escitalopram, mirtazapine and others.

Anyone knows how to deal with this problem? There is a drug that actually improves sleep and could help with this issue: Sodium oxybate or gamma hydroxy butyrate(GHB). Very unfortunately this drug is not available where I live.


----------

